# Migraines....



## CeeCee (Mar 4, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...els-lik_n_4861163.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular

Some people that get them describe what they feel like and they are different.

I get the aura and no headache, thank goodness but I feel like crap after the aura is gone..my aura is the white out at the end of a sentence or part of an object, then the zig zag appears...it's round like a chain saw and starts out small and gets bigger and bigger and once it has reached full size it is over...lasts about 20 mins total.

Best to just shut my eyes but it has happened when I'm driving, then I just continue driving, I can still see.

Not so simple to find out what triggers them either, I've tried and not found yet what it is.

My daughter will get them bad and she thought it was the diet coke, so she quit that successfully, but still gets the migraines.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 4, 2014)

Often so difficult to find a cause...


----------



## Justme (Mar 4, 2014)

My late father used to suffer from migraines, as does our youngest daughter.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 4, 2014)

I get those frequently on the lower back of my head,Doc prescribed ibuprofin 800mg. Add a little milk and a cookie and its gone within an hour. BUT everyone is treated differently.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...els-lik_n_4861163.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular
> 
> Some people that get them describe what they feel like and they are different.
> 
> ...



What you get is very close to what I get CeeCee.   I used to try and tell people what was happening to me and it was awful when I was a kid because no one seemed to understand.  The aura comes first for me, and it is zigzag, tiny, then it seems to grow into a circle (still zigzag around edges) and it travels from one side of my vision to the other, but yes, it does get bigger for sure.  I clocked mine after years of just being a little kid not knowing what in the world was happening, at about 30 min for the aura, then one side or the other of my head (temple) gets the pain that has lasted up to 3 days.  Also, almost directly after the aura is gone, I get numbness in left arm and left side of my face.  that lasts only a few minutes.  The pain has been so bad that I get nauseous and also, several trips to emergency room when the pain would not quit.  Last time, 5 shots of whatever it took to kill the pain, then I slept for like 2 days.

I am hearing more people talk about having migraines so its not so scarey now, but I also have read and read trying to figure out what triggers them.  I lost so many jobs over the years due to migraines.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 4, 2014)

RE: I used to try and tell people what was happening to me and it was awful when I was a kid because no one seemed to understand. 

*You have what is called an unseen handicap such as deaf or hearing impaired person,most people dont care since they cant see it or feel it.
Been that way with me since age 3.*


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> RE: I used to try and tell people what was happening to me and it was awful when I was a kid because no one seemed to understand.
> 
> *You have what is called an unseen handicap such as deaf or hearing impaired person,most people dont care since they cant see it or feel it.
> Been that way with me since age 3.*




Hi Davey, you may be right about most people, I hope that it is more that they really can't relate.  We do live in a strange world, where it seems to be more dog eat dog then love one another.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes, sometimes my headaches are way faint, just barely a twinge, no aura, so I didn't mean that they are always that bad. I tend to think of the worst in them, but the truth is, the older I get, the easier they are to handle.  Like I would instantly panic, but now I just say to myself "self" lol, I have a migraine, and what do we do when we have a migraine, right, jump off da bridge, LOL!!  Nah, jus wait til it passes and try not to fret what isn't getting done.  They can be disabling at the time, so you have to quit working etc. and driving!!  If you can that is.  I know there's been times I could not get off a freeway etc.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey Davey, if I remember right you were having some pain in your chest?? How is that all going?  Keep us posted, we care and think about you


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

yes, I have read that, and been told over the years they are the opposite of a typical type headache that constricts the blood-vessels.  I'm sure other's have better information, but I remember Kareem Abdul Jabar and his team-mates telling of his horrible migraines where they could actually see the blood-vessels swelling.  Just something I read, so may be true or not.

The one thing that I am interested in is the discovery of my speech going awry, as well as my reading, let alone writing anything.  Everything looks like the words I know, I mean I see what it says perfectly, I just cannot say the words, or read them to myself.  I never knew about that part (if it was happening) because I always buried my head in the sand basically.  So I looked up the symptoms and it could be something called Aphasia.  That is something that has to do with strokes as well.

There's just so much to try and keep up on, to make our quality of life better and I don't leave it all to the doctors anymore.  I believe in alternative medicine but I also believe in conventional, I think there is a need for both.  Wish all our docs practiced both.  But until they do, we have the internet and google  I never hesitate to tell someone to see a doc if they can though.  I wouldn't be alive if it weren't for a pacemaker,  I was diagnosed with a 3rd degree AV Node block in 1997.  I've had my batteries changed 2 times now, and due for a new one in about 10 months


----------



## rt3 (Mar 5, 2014)

the type of migraine described here, is do to the lack of oxygen to the brain. blow out. here is the technical, the baroreceptors in hypothalamus sense low oxygen and cause the blood vessels thru the parasympathetic nerves to constrict (notice this is the opposite of a cluster headache, which is often confused for a migraine) this causes the vessels in the eye to constrict causing the visual disturbance. solution,, the presence or increase of carbon dioxide, the gas you exhale triggers the receptors to dilate, your lungs to open up and you intake for air, or oxygen.  you can get more carbon dioxide, and thus oxygen by simply breathing into a paper or plastic bag, the same air for 4-5 times, then take a deep breath without, and continue the bag, then big breath.  if you doubt it try it
this method is practiced by martial artists, and yoga practioners which they call "reverse breathing" or from the stomach rather than the diaphragm.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 5, 2014)

rt3 said:


> the type of migraine described here, is do to the lack of oxygen to the brain. blow out. here is the technical, the baroreceptors in hypothalamus sense low oxygen and cause the blood vessels thru the parasympathetic nerves to constrict (notice this is the opposite of a cluster headache, which is often confused for a migraine) this causes the vessels in the eye to constrict causing the visual disturbance. solution,, the presence or increase of carbon dioxide, the gas you exhale triggers the receptors to dilate, your lungs to open up and you intake for air, or oxygen.  you can get more carbon dioxide, and thus oxygen by simply breathing into a paper or plastic bag, the same air for 4-5 times, then take a deep breath without, and continue the bag, then big breath.  if you doubt it try it
> this method is practiced by martial artists, and yoga practioners which they call "reverse breathing" or from the stomach rather than the diaphragm.



I've never tried this rt3 but I will, I'm having these headaches (mild forms)every day, and one of the other roomies has been as well.  It is always worth a try, and I never mind trying something if it's a "natural" type remedy like breathing exercise, or I also use apple cider vinegar for example.  Anyway, I appreciate hearing about this, and funny since I made a joke about it yesterday on another topic Denise


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 5, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Hey Davey, if I remember right you were having some pain in your chest?? How is that all going? Keep us posted, we care and think about you




There never was a pain in the chest,I showed the admitting nurse exactly where the intense pain was coming from.

The space right after the lower left rib,the kidney and spleen are located there.

She admitted me as a heart atack patient  What happen next is a LONG story of stupidity.IMO
Im fine now.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 5, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> There never was a pain in the chest,I showed the admitting nurse exactly where the intense pain was coming from.
> 
> The space right after the lower left rib,the kidney and spleen are located there.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear it Davey, I know Ina was asking about you too Denise


----------



## Raven (Mar 8, 2014)

I had severe migraines for years, took every medication on the market. None helped much but a couple helped me sleep through them but I could still feel the pain.  They would last for about three days. Wish I had known about breathing
in the bag.  
Different things can trigger migraines for different people.  It took me a long time to find out that MSG and sulffites, which
are in many processed foods, were strong triggers for me.  As I got older the pain, which was always on the  right side
of my forehead, got less and now I rarely have one.  Occasionally do still have headaches but usually a couple of Tylenol will help.
I have great sympathy for anyone who suffers from migraines because mine were like mini strokes and very frightening.


----------

